# 87 Cut Project



## Screwed & Cutt (Aug 11, 2006)

* I have no help, so its gonna take a while. I am starting with the dash first. Any ideas or suggestions are welcome.*








*Sanded the dash down. Gonna fill in the cracks next with plastic filler to smooth out the dash before I glass it*


----------



## 5-0-9 (Mar 6, 2006)

what kinda plans do you have for the fiberglassing? and have fun sanding


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

hahahahahaha .. that dash looks tooo familiar????


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

this is what it currently looks like (2 months later)


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 16 2007, 07:03 PM~7493584
> *this is what it currently looks like (2 months later)
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THAT'S FUCKEN SHITTY FOR BEING 2 MONTHS LATER FOOL!! GET OFF YOUR CANDY ASS AND FUCKEN PUT IN SOME FUCKEN TIEMPO ON THAT RANFLA CARNAL!!


----------



## Screwed & Cutt (Aug 11, 2006)

*My shop hand*


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 16 2007, 06:03 PM~7493584
> *this is what it currently looks like (2 months later)
> 
> 
> ...


did you just bondo that dash with out using any glass?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO+Mar 18 2007, 01:43 AM~7499358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yah i no ... 1 I work 2 I go to school 3 weather sucks 4 i have no garage 5 i have a girlfriend


----------



## Screwed & Cutt (Aug 11, 2006)

*Dont feel like the lone ranger bro
1.Work
2.Safety Training
3.OT
4.Cutty parked in garage
5.2 kids 
6.Wife
7.Girlfriend*


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Screwed & Cutt_@Mar 19 2007, 10:02 PM~7509834
> *
> 
> Dont feel like the lone ranger bro
> ...



i still envy you for the garage  

n when the dash is done i still gotta figure out my new guages :uh:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Screwed & Cutt_@Mar 19 2007, 10:02 PM~7509834
> *
> 
> 
> ...



should i be doing this with an electric sander??? im doing by hand and i feel i would destroy it by over sanding if i use electric ..


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

i got a question for you guys... are you applying fiberglass (mat w/ resin) or just body filler? i would think that just the filler would crack easily with any flex of the dash... isn't the filler used for after you glass it to smooth it out? not hating or talking shit, i'm just asking cause i've never done anything like this before... i am planning on glassing mine, but i'm doing a little custom design so i have to fiberglass it... nice work btw! :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

looks doog dawg, what color are you gonna spray it?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 21 2007, 11:09 AM~7520909
> *i got a question for you guys... are you applying fiberglass (mat w/ resin) or just body filler? i would think that just the filler would crack easily with any flex of the dash... isn't the filler used for after you glass it to smooth it out? not hating or talking shit, i'm just asking cause i've never done anything like this before... i am planning on glassing mine, but i'm doing a little custom design so i have to fiberglass it... nice work btw!  :thumbsup:
> *


no - i no what you mean.. as im doing this im still wondering if itll crack.... but orangejuiced has his done and it looks fucking awsome- i asked him and he said straight bondo

and im thinking i might do something custom glassd .. ill have to complete it the way it is now before deciding


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

glass it first or in the long run its gonna crack!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732+Mar 21 2007, 09:50 AM~7521574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what i thought, thanks...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

not tring to hate but filler doesnt really catch to that as it does to fiberglass.....if u put two small layers of chapped matt (what i like to use)
then work it wit filler...i can be 100% sure that it wont crack...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

when you glass the dash doesnt it reflect a lot of sunlight off of it? wouldnt it be hard to see like that?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THE GLASSING DOESNT MAKE A DIFFRENCE...ITS THE PAINT AND CLEAR U USE


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

so what kind of paint and clear is best to use so i wont be blinded by my dash? im going to start working on it real soon


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THAT, I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT...BUT I THINK THE NATURAL UPWARD ANGLE THE DASH HAS DOESNT LET THE SUN REFLECT....I THINK...NOT EVEN 50% SURE ABOUT THIS..


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 21 2007, 03:30 PM~7522494
> *so what kind of paint and clear is best to use so i wont be blinded by my dash? im going to start working on it real soon
> *


SHINEY AS FUCK :biggrin: then just throw a dash cover on it when you drive ... i alread bought mine


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

thats a good idea...but i really doubt ull have a problem


----------



## Screwed & Cutt (Aug 11, 2006)

*Im just using the filler to fix the cracks and chips *


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

So what is the verdict? fiberglass mats, or straight bondo, or both? I am going to get started on my dash as soon as I can get a good process set out. I've never worked with fg. Could you just use the resin over the dash or is the mats absolutely necessary. I'm new to this stuff so be easy on me! I appreciate any and all info I can get. Thanks to all in advance. I'm just trying to make a freakishly awesome interior! LOL!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:looks like a hard job...jeep up the good work..


----------



## Screwed & Cutt (Aug 11, 2006)

*Im gonna put (4) or (6) 15'' in the back seat so im gonna use a fiberglass to withstand the beating* ANother question if you use bondo and you put "juice" in your ride would that crack your dash if it doesn't use enough bondo or do you add a few extra coats of clear (the good shit) would it withstand the abuse of hitting the switches


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

I THINK MORE GLASS ON THE DASH WILL BE MUCH BETTER THE MORE CLEAR


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

the ride being shaken up shouldnt be a problem ... i slam my dash down when i work on it ... i rough with it cus if it cracks now its not good enough to go in the car ... just if you twist or bend the dask would it crack (with it being bolted in dont worrie bout that


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

the dash is nothing more than foam and a small amount of glass anyway; put some more resin under the inside before you put it back in or some .25inch plywood inside it


----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

I have ? are you guys just keep it smooth or you gonna but the texture like the original if thats even possible. Cuz thats what i want for mine i want the original look.


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

yah i am making mine like the og one but with a t.v. where the glove box goes


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Mar 24 2007, 12:53 AM~7540695
> *So what is the verdict? fiberglass mats, or straight bondo, or both? I am going to get started on my dash as soon as I can get a good process set out. I've never worked with fg. Could you just use the resin over the dash or is the mats absolutely necessary. I'm new to this stuff so be easy on me! I appreciate any and all info I can get. Thanks to all in advance. I'm just trying to make a freakishly awesome interior! LOL!
> *



my sggest. spray the dash with 3m adhesive and cover it with a bed sheet or what not ( glass matt would be best but might come out thick) .. then glass the shit out of it and some light bondo ... i might do one like that in the future.


----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

So what do you use to get the texture on the dash?


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 25 2007, 11:18 PM~7551243
> *my sggest.  spray the dash with 3m adhesive and cover it with a bed sheet or what not ( glass matt would be best but might come out thick) .. then glass the shit out of it and some light bondo ... i might do one like that in the future.
> *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE A DAMN GOOD IDEA(THE BED SHEET) AND FOR THE ROUGH TEXTURE I WOULD WAIT JUST BEFORE THE GLASS IS CURED AND THAT A PAINT ROLLER TO IT OR A SPONGE THEN JUST PAINT IT


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

I appreciate all the help fellas! I would take pics of my progress but I used money that I was gonna use towards a digicam on the supplies for my interior project itself. I will try to borrow my homies cam, just to give an idea of what I'm doing. Thanks again everyone for your help!


----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

never thought of using a sponge i'll get started on mine sometime this year hopefully good thing my dash only has 2 thin cracks nothing is missing so not alot work needed


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

the sponge will give it the bowling ball effect or some shit but hell it's gonna have texture for your brush sticking to the resin


----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

Whats the bowling ball effect?


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

THA BOWLING BALL EFFECT IS A PAINT TECH.LIKE MARBLE AND CANDY .DO A SEARCH UNDER PAINT AND BODY THEY SHOULD POINT YOU IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION... I HAD ANOTHER SICK THOUGHT TODAY SINCE I WILL NOT BE DRIVING THE SS FOR A WHILE HOW BOUT I DO MY HEADLINER IN FIBER GLASS TOO.?. hno:


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

That would be awesome shorty! What would you do just glass the old liner and put it up like that? Do you think it will be too heavy and maybe break? Especially while hittin switches!


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

1 coat of resin enough to make it shine bout 2 coats of paint and 2 more of clear .if done right it should not be that heavy plus i thinking about 3/4 more screens in my roof just to let them haters know they ain't fucking with me


----------

